# Orion HCCA SE 250



## HKr1orion (Mar 6, 2014)

Orion HCCA 250 SE........ What do you think they are worth?? BIN :surprised:


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Love the polished look! Beautiful amp!


----------



## HKr1orion (Mar 6, 2014)

DBlevel said:


> Love the polished look! Beautiful amp!


Yeah they look pretty cool.... 625 ea BIN?


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

HKr1orion said:


> Yeah they look pretty cool.... 625 ea BIN?


A really nice Concept 97.1 can be had for $500 so, you might have trouble getting $625 each out of those. But, they are definitely cool! GLWS.


----------



## HKr1orion (Mar 6, 2014)

PPI_GUY said:


> A really nice Concept 97.1 can be had for $500 so, you might have trouble getting $625 each out of those. But, they are definitely cool! GLWS.


Dude I bought some other HCCA 2nd Gens from had these.. Wouldn't go any lower than 600. Since I had never come across them before, I bought two of them.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

The polished Orion's are cool, these polished pop top HCCA's are rare, no doubt. Here's another rare bird, polished NT100 heat sink, brand new. I got this from a former Orion Team Xtreme member from the 90's


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

bigdwiz said:


> The polished Orion's are cool, these polished pop top HCCA's are rare, no doubt. Here's another rare bird, polished NT100 heat sink, brand new. I got this from a former Orion Team Xtreme member from the 90's


DO WANT!!!!!


----------



## mikelycka (Apr 4, 2008)

o man now I want some polished orions more


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

$600ea for a 250. ...good luck..are they bnib???
Nice NT shell D


----------



## Makahveli (Aug 21, 2014)

I'll give u $120...lol


----------

